
Time to try learning Lisp again? - drm237
http://shawnboyce.wordpress.com/2008/03/04/time-to-try-learning-lisp-again/
======
Hexstream
"Paul Graham is _the guy_ who _thinks_ Lisp is _best as compared to_ the
popular Java/C# languages."

Let's fix this:

"Paul Graham is _one of the many smart guys_ who _know_ Lisp is _much better
than_ the popular Java/C# languages."

------
pchristensen
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=128805>

<http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/how-to-learn-lisp/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=125766>

------
tx
Regarding old Lisp books: PG's "On Lisp" is available (used) on Amazon for
$250-$450 depends on which day you look for it on.

